# Best Fit Carbon fiber hood



## KingsHustleLA (Jan 7, 2016)

I just bought an 04 GTO for a daily and I've been looking into carbon fiber hoods but I've heard about fitment issues so I wanted to know from people who have purchased and installed these which ones fit the best? I see a lot of carbon creations around eBay but I'm not too sure on that


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
There is a guy around here with a newer Mustang that had a local sign shop wrap his hood, roof and trunk with what looks like carbon fiber. Might be an option?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I have banshee hood and carbon trunk lid. The hood is ok. Tthe trunk though is bad. If i put my cat inside it will probably find a way out


----------

